# Surfside 9-29 pm



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Headed out with a friend to the surf this afternoon at access 4 entrance. Mullet rafts were thick. Ladyfish, needlefish, and small jacks were all over the place. Spinning rods out in the second gut...lots of action but no great hits other than a monster hardhead on mullet and lady chunks. Put out the first paddled rod with a foot long lady on it. Dropped it into about 7 ft of water. Rod sat for an hour or two and finally got a good run. Fish ended up dropping the line after running for a bit, no bait left upon retrieval. Paddled it out again with a stingray on it an hour or so before dark. Right before dark, I ran out a second line with a foot long whiting out (this one with my arch-nemesis...the circle hook). Dark came and the mosquitoes came out.

We loaded up the truck mostly and turned it around with the lights on the rods to escape the skeeters. We talked for a bit and Rob yells that the ray rod is going. Run out and the fish is toying with it. Slow run, drop, slow run, drop. Then there is a short pull on the whiting rod. Set there for a second and the whiting rod takes off. Wait it out...waiting...waiting...then the fish runs even harder and I tightened down the drag. Well, that circle hook hit home for me this time. Guess I rigged my bait right on in finally. Landed this beauty finally...not the best or biggest shark I've ever caught but put up a great fight. Waited for the ray rod to go off, but by 8:50 nothing had hit and it was time to go home. Good day on the water. Sorry for the lame picture. Left my camera at home so iphone it was.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Great post. I'm headed to High Island this weekend to try shark fishing for the first time. Is it normal to let the shark run for a bit before increasing the drag or setting the hook? I plan to use 20/0 circles. 

Has anyone had any luck with live bait (whiting, croaker, mullet) over dead?


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

I usually let them run for the simple fact that they don't always swallow the bait immediately. Sometimes they will just pick it up or play with it first, and I want a good screaming run before I tighten down to ensure that bait has been taken.


----------



## snatchinlips (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice shark. lol when you catch anything over 2 foot any old camera will do.


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I usually let them run for the simple fact that they don't always swallow the bait immediately. Sometimes they will just pick it up or play with it first, and I want a good screaming run before I tighten down to ensure that bait has been taken.


Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## ranger-370 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Good Shark*

AMB,
Nice shark my friend. I'm just going to have to come down and fight the skeeters with you one weekend:biggrin:....I picked up my new (used) Cape Horn yesterday and you and I will have to use it some drifting for sharks next spring:brew2:.....I'm happy I took my time and found the right boat/motor combination.
Ranger


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

ha andy i want more than a mile down from you it sounds like earlier that day, landed a black abour 3 1/2 in the second guy. bad thing is when i was rigging the ladyfish up someone text me and i put my phone in my pocked and walked out into the surf. caught a few dink trout and a nice mack.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Nice fish Aggie.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

big_zugie said:


> ha andy i want more than a mile down from you it sounds like earlier that day, landed a black abour 3 1/2 in the second guy. bad thing is when i was rigging the ladyfish up someone text me and i put my phone in my pocked and walked out into the surf. caught a few dink trout and a nice mack.


Dude that is rough. Phone is fried eh? Were you playin hookey? Thought I lost my phone last night. Handed it to my friend after looking at the pictures when I went to release the shark to the second bar. Get back in and he asks if I wanted him to hold my phone again...Luckily it was in his pocket.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

AMB,

Nice catch - now's the time of year when us guys far from the coast live vicarously through those of you who live closer. My coastal fishing is done for the year! So you boys got to keep posting!


----------



## Cylinder (Oct 8, 2006)

"Put out the first paddled rod with a foot long lady on it. Dropped it into about 7 ft of water. Rod sat for an hour or two and finally got a good run. Fish ended up dropping the line after running for a bit, no bait left upon retrieval."

Although you would normally let a shark run for a bit, you have to get on a fish pretty quickly when using a bait as soft as skipjack, bluefish or sand trout. It falls apart immediately in a shark's mouth.

Roger


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

nice bull thnx for report, IMO about the drag thing, you have a point about letting the fish run with it, but sometimes with all the slack that may accumulate between the rod and the bait it is necessary to keep your drag down tight. at least i keep mine tightened pretty tight so the hook can set, when your baits way out there.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

Cylinder said:


> "Put out the first paddled rod with a foot long lady on it. Dropped it into about 7 ft of water. Rod sat for an hour or two and finally got a good run. Fish ended up dropping the line after running for a bit, no bait left upon retrieval."
> 
> Although you would normally let a shark run for a bit, you have to get on a fish pretty quickly when using a bait as soft as skipjack, bluefish or sand trout. It falls apart immediately in a shark's mouth.
> 
> Roger


My hook-up ratio still remains better on letting them run with it. Even with the hook and leader threaded through the length of the body, if I set it or crank down the drag too early, I almost always miss the fish. Letting them run, especially with large live sand trout, usually has a pretty good hook-up % for me.


----------



## aggiemulletboy (May 31, 2006)

MigllaFishKilla said:


> nice bull thnx for report, IMO about the drag thing, you have a point about letting the fish run with it, but sometimes with all the slack that may accumulate between the rod and the bait it is necessary to keep your drag down tight. at least i keep mine tightened pretty tight so the hook can set, when your baits way out there.


I've had a lot of fish drop baits, especially larger baits, when they feel too much weight. This includes spider weights that don't slide and drag that is really tightened down. I keep enough tension to keep out any slack while the fish is running but not enough to spook the fish until he really takes off or I feel the bait get swallowed. Not really any slack anyway if the fish is pulling off line.

Just the way I fish though. I know everyone has a method that works best for them.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

aggiemulletboy said:


> I've had a lot of fish drop baits, especially larger baits, when they feel too much weight. This includes spider weights that don't slide and drag that is really tightened down. I keep enough tension to keep out any slack while the fish is running but not enough to spook the fish until he really takes off or I feel the bait get swallowed. Not really any slack anyway if the fish is pulling off line.
> 
> Just the way I fish though. I know everyone has a method that works best for them.


si, i agree that too much drag may spook the fish when she picks it up, and i have also lost fish for that very reason. and you know that smart sharks will bite anywhere on the bait except the hook, but id rather take my chances on keeping the drag tight and hoping that a careless shark takes the bait whole or possibly just a bigger shark in general. IMO though id say ive lost more fish by keeping the drag loose (around 5 pounds) as opposed to my drag being tight. but again its opinion and the debate rages on lol


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Hmmmm*

Kinda depends on how they are feeding. When you're out there 250 yards plus their is alot more slack than we think for sure.

It's amazing how they can just crush a bait! Play on....

Good job on the Shark!!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

great report.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Good report and nice Bull.


----------



## Paleo Dave (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice fish. Appreciate the tip on letting them mouth it longer, I've fed "half a fish" to several Matagorda sharks this week without any good hook-ups. They definitely seem to know where the hook is. I'll let them play longer next time!


----------

